# Suomen parhaalle isälle



## sakvaka

Näin seuraavan lauseenlopun eräässä isänpäiväkortissa:

_... koko Suomen parhaalle isälle!_

Miksihän minun kielikorvani puuttuu tähän? Adjektiivin muodon tulisi mielestäni olla kirjakielessä _parhaimmalle_, ei _parhaalle_, joka vaikuttaa enemmänkin puhekielen vaihtoehdolta. 

Olenko täysin väärässä? Koetteko te samanlaisen tunteen nähdessänne tuon fraasin? Ainakin Wikisanakirjan mukaan muodot ovat tasa-arvoisia.


----------



## 880320

sakvaka said:


> Näin seuraavan lauseenlopun eräässä isänpäiväkortissa:
> 
> _... koko Suomen parhaalle isälle!_
> 
> Miksihän minun kielikorvani puuttuu tähän? Adjektiivin muodon tulisi mielestäni olla kirjakielessä _parhaimmalle_, ei _parhaalle_, joka vaikuttaa enemmänkin puhekielen vaihtoehdolta.
> 
> Olenko täysin väärässä? Koetteko te samanlaisen tunteen nähdessänne tuon fraasin? Ainakin Wikisanakirjan mukaan muodot ovat tasa-arvoisia.


Agreed; "parhaimmalle" sounds more formal (however slightly) to me than "parhaalle".


----------



## Hakro

Tässä olen kerrankin samaa mieltä Wikisanakirjan kanssa: _parhaalle _ja _parhaimmalle_ ovat minulle täysin samanarvoisia – kuitenkin sillä pienellä erotuksella, että _parhain_ kuulostaa hiukan runolliselta ("äideistä parhain..." tai "aamulla varhain kun sää oli parhain..."), kun taas _paras_ on tavallista arkikieltä, yhtä hyvin kirja- kuin puhekieltäkin.

Näissä vivahde-eroissa kukaan ei ole täysin väärässä eikä kukaan täysin oikeassa.


----------



## japanilainen

I know it's belated, but...

Onnea isälle!  (And I am positive that this thread talks about something "daddy" stuff)


----------



## Hakro

japanilainen said:


> I know it's belated, but...
> 
> Onnea isälle!  (And I am positive that this thread talks about something "daddy" stuff)


It was only 13 minutes belated! It doesn't matter. I hope you sent your greetings to your daddy in Japan. Did you?

In fact we were discussing about the two forms of the word "best", _paras _and_ parhain_. Both are correct. Especially when you speak about the best daddy in the world!


----------



## japanilainen

"Isänpäivä" in Japan is in June, but I made sure to give him a thank-you call 

I think it's so wonderful tradition: I noticed that "pääkirjoitus" of the regional newspapers, Ilkka and Pohjalainen among others, devoted to family and fathers issues in today's newspapers. Fathers are often forgotten whether it's in Asia or in Europe, but they certainly deserve better!

Hope you guys have a wonderful father's day!  And again, congratulations, Finnish dad!


----------

